# [SOLVED] Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking



## SnixoZ

I bought a new computer like two weeks ago.

I bought parts and made my own computer, or i cant say I, my older brother did it for me, he has done it a thousand times before.

It has Windows 7, 3,1 GHZ processor, and 8GB RAM.

Its running an ASUS Motherboard.


All parts costed me about 1000$

So, i got a CD with my motherboard, and it had an overclocking program on it.

TURBOBOOST by Asus. 
So i ran it, at auto overclocking, which means that it will test the stability of every increasing in performance. But when i get up to about 3,9 ghz, i get blue screen of death. "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA"

STOP: 0x000000050 (0xFFFFF88082828DB8A8, 0x0000000000000, 0xFFFFF80002C9FFF5, x000000000000005)

I dont know if the numbers are important. But this is really annoying for me, and it also sometimes happen just randomly, like when i was making a new project in Sony Vegas, i lost all my work because of this error.

Any idea of what i can do ?


Thanks!!


----------



## reventon

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*



SnixoZ said:


> So, i got a CD with my motherboard, and it had an overclocking program on it.
> 
> TURBOBOOST by Asus.
> So i ran it, at auto overclocking, which means that it will test the stability of every increasing in performance. *But when i get up to about 3,9 ghz, i get blue screen of death.* "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA"


The problem is your overclock. You have two choices, either give up on overclocking and return to stock speeds or work with the overclocking experts on our hardware team to find a stable overclock.

I have moved this thread to the overclocking section, please post full system specs to make it easier for them to help you:

Brand & Model of Motherboard?
CPU?
RAM?
Graphics?
*PSU?*


----------



## SnixoZ

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*



SnixoZ said:


> I bought a new computer like two weeks ago.
> 
> I bought parts and made my own computer, or i cant say I, my older brother did it for me, he has done it a thousand times before.
> 
> It has Windows 7, 3,1 GHZ processor, and 8GB RAM.
> 
> Its running an ASUS Motherboard.
> 
> 
> All parts costed me about 1000$
> 
> So, i got a CD with my motherboard, and it had an overclocking program on it.
> 
> TURBOBOOST by Asus.
> So i ran it, at auto overclocking, which means that it will test the stability of every increasing in performance. But when i get up to about 3,9 ghz, i get blue screen of death. "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA"
> 
> STOP: 0x000000050 (0xFFFFF88082828DB8A8, 0x0000000000000, 0xFFFFF80002C9FFF5, x000000000000005)
> 
> I dont know if the numbers are important. But this is really annoying for me, and it also sometimes happen just randomly, like when i was making a new project in Sony Vegas, i lost all my work because of this error.
> 
> Any idea of what i can do ?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!






Okey so i dident find where to edit post.. But ill post my system specs here:

so my processor is: AMD Athlon II X4 64. Socket-AM3, Quad Core, 3.1Ghz, 2MB, 95W
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3, Socket-AM3
RAM: Corsair Dominator DHX DDR3 1600MHz 8GB
I also got a Akasa Nero CPU Cooler
Graphich card: Sapphire Radeon HD 6790 1GB GDDR5


If anything missing, please tell me


----------



## MonsterMiata

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*

Current power supply is an important piece as well. Are you familiar with the bios? This is where overclocking needs to be preformed from. Overclocking from a program usually does not work.


----------



## etdavenport

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*

This is what some of the BSODS mean if your overclocked or overclocking. 
I am pretty sure this is what your getting at. If your getting BSOD at stock settings, then you have bad components.


0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

0x109 << Not enough or too Much memory voltage


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Temps & Voltages in the Bios?
Try using one stick of RAM.


----------



## PcTestCard.com

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*

I would suggest not get up to the speed of 3.9ghz then, just use slower speed.

if still showing the same BSOD, reset the Bios default and just use the standard speed no overclocking then.

I used to have a few computers need to reseat the CPU in order to get the computer POST again from previously overclocked error.

Hope this helps!
Bill


----------



## SnixoZ

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*

Takk for hjelpen allesammen! Fant ut problemet mitt.


Det var tydligvis mange utdaterte drivere ! Jeg lastet ned ett program og oppdaterte de 


Også ble vennen min ani noe som gjorde at overclockingen ble resettet, kanskje det gjorde noe og, har ingen peiling! Men tusentakk allesammen!


----------



## reventon

*Re: Blue Screen Of Death while overclocking*



SnixoZ said:


> Takk for hjelpen allesammen! Fant ut problemet mitt.
> 
> 
> Det var tydligvis mange utdaterte drivere ! Jeg lastet ned ett program og oppdaterte de
> 
> 
> Også ble vennen min ani noe som gjorde at overclockingen ble resettet, kanskje det gjorde noe og, har ingen peiling! Men tusentakk allesammen!


Via Google Translate:


> Thank you for your help everyone! Found out my problem.
> 
> 
> There were obviously many outdated drivers! I downloaded a program and to date they are
> 
> 
> Also was my friend ani which meant that the clock was not reset, maybe it did something and have no clue! But thank you all!


Thread marked solved.


----------

